# Clothespin & garden aprons!



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Getting ready for the start of our Farmer's Markets - thought some of you might want one of these useful aprons. Three styles to pick from:

*Full Size Clothespin Apron (A)* has two openings for either hand and a pocket for your phone.

*Full Size Garden Harvest Apron (B)* has one large opening and is lined with vinyl for easy cleaning. Has phone pocket and knife pocket. No more pails, buckets or sacks hanging on your arm - now use both hands to harvest your tomatoes, okra, etc.

*Small Clothespin Bag (C)-* this is good size for the few clothes to hang. Just slip around neck and go. Also a great bag to collect your eggs. Also has phone pocket

The two full size have 36" ties plus 17" waistband for a total of approx. 90" around waist. They average 20" wide and approx 15" from waist to bottom. Both clothespin and garden hold quite a bit. The smaller clothespin bag is approx. 9"x10" 

Full Clothespin Apron - $22.00 plus shipping
Full Garden Apron - $24.00 plus shipping
Small Clothespin Bag - $12.00 plus shipping
Shipping will run from approx $2.50 to $3.50 per apron

Personal checks or money order. PM me your style (A, B or C) and fabric number along with zip code for total price or email to [email protected]. Thank you for looking!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How large is the 'sack' of the gardening apron?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

The widest point is 20". From top of waist band to bottom is 17 1/2" and from bottom of pocket to bottom is 10". Inside should hold a good quanitity without becoming too heavy before emptying. The Garden apron is lined inside with vinyl for easy cleaning. Hope this helps and thanks....Janet


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Janet, I love the idea!! This would make it so much easier to pick beans and peppers, then go put them in the baskets to take up to the hose!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Cyndi...that's my plan to have my bucket/basket at the end of the row to empty into. Thanks so much for your order!....Janet


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Cyndi, I hope you love yours as I do mine. I had to have one of each...lol...but I absolutely love both my clothespins aprons. I also use my small one that goes around my neck for gathering eggs and such......I bet it would come in handy gather chicks as well......just don't "mash 'em"....lol. Can't wait to try out my gardening one when I start planting, I always have a "problem" keeping up with seeds and such....what I need is ALWAYS down the row, this way MAYBE I can keep everything handy. Just a thought on the camouflage one.....maybe no one can see you out there planting or gathering...lol. Thanks again Janet for making these available. Almost forgot one of the best things about them......PHONE POCKETS.......my phone always rings when I am outside....so I have to dig it out of a pocket on my pants or coat......now all I have to do is reach down with my thumb and index finger and pull it out.....I can even just pull it up a little and glance at the number to see if it is necessary for me to answer it immediately or not.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks whitewolf for you comments and so glad you are finding them useful.

UPDATE - Paypay is accepted. Material #2 is presently sold out. Other samples of materiahl are available upon request.

FOR THE MEN - aprons for you guys can be made in a more rectangle shape - don't want you to look "girly" out there in the garden. 

Thanks for looking everyone......Janet


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Ooops....*PayPal *accepted not paypay


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Attractive, functional, happy little aprons! Nice work


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

A $2.00 discount on all order of 2 or more. Note that the aprons for the guys are made more like a utility apron - rectangle without the roundness at the bottom.

I'm also making some for our little helpers. PM me for a price.
Thanks for looking....Janet


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Kudzuvine, I just received my garden apron. 
I am FLOORED by the quality of this piece. The material is very heavy and strong. The pocket is lined with a water proof type plastic material. So if a tomato goes splat, no problem. It wont soak through to you ! It is much larger than the photo shows. the stitching is very heavy duty and durable. I am showing all of my friends including one who owns a big commercial farm. I hope you can make lots of these ! 

I can see this apron possibly lasting a lifetime ! :clap: I recommend everyone to buy one !!! These would make a great gift too ! There are no corners cut on the quality. :goodjob:

Kudzuvine, you have a true quality American made product.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Loving mine! It has already come in handy after my knee surgery when I had to use crutches.

Got one for a friend and she said it will really come in handy this year since she's always misplacing her stuff.


----------

